# 2-Achsen Rotation eines Würfels



## Anubis (7. Aug 2004)

Ich möchte inen NormalenWürfel (ColorCube) um zwei FESTE Achsen Rotieren lassen können. Bisher habe ich immer nur um eine Feste Achse Rotiern können, die andere war Relativ zur Lage des Würfels. 

Wie bekomme ich zwei FESTE Achsen?


----------



## Illuvatar (7. Aug 2004)

Brobier [Edit: 'P' wär besser] mal die Behaviors zu der gleichen TransformGroup hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Anubis (7. Aug 2004)

Das probem ist komplizierterer Würfel soll auf und nur auf Knopfdruckt rotiert werden. (Also keine MouseBevaiors oder so)


----------



## Oxygenic (9. Aug 2004)

Ähm verstehe ich nicht...wie soll die Bewegung denn aussehen? Verdrehst du eine Achse des Würfels durch eine Rotation, so verändert sich die andere Achse des Würfels zwangsläufig!


----------



## Anubis (10. Aug 2004)

Der Würfel soll wie beim MouseRotator roiert werden. Nur soll der Würfel NICHT per Mausbewegung, sondern durch Tastendruck rotiert werden und das in einen bestimmten Winkel.


----------

